# "So you can get paid to do this?" or "Playing out 101"



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

After reading Guitarman2's adventures with his former bandmate and the thread that followed I realized how clueless I would be regarding the business end of performing in a band (some who know me might suggest the "performing" end of performing but that's another topic . 

I'm entering the band scene later in life and looking to play out at some point. Nothing major, just local gigs wherever we can find them. I got to thinking who better to address knowledge born from experience than the people on this forum?! 

It would be a great help to the younger people who are just getting their "acts" together and are about to take it on the road or for us "older" guys who've started to follow their bliss later in life and are faced with the prospect of "playing out" without any idea of what to watch out for. 

So, for all you experienced road warriors out there, please share any stories about the knowledge you've gained from playing the local bar scene to touring nationally. Such things as: 
Finding gigs.
How much to charge?
Is there a venue (or type of venue) you just walk (or run) away from?
If you're a cover band with originals, what's the best way to introduce them to an audience? 
What was the best (or worst) way to handle "band decisions" such as gaining or losing members, handling money, managing etc...?
What's the best way to handle pro-audio if you don't own a rig? Is renting the better choice or should the band invest in owning?

That's all I can think of at the moment but I think you get the idea...


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

jroberts gives excellent advice here. 

i would add that one-man-rule is a very workable situation, just so long as that one man is willing to take responsability for the foul-ups, and is driven to provide a good working environment. kind of like working for a small business owner... it can be great or terrible, it's all in the owner. 

you'll also find that pay rates are pretty depressed in ontario.. you'll have a very hard time securing a $1000 two-night gig around here, especially before you're established.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't know if that's the same everywhere , but here it's really a lot harder to get paid to perform originals than covers. 

I also find that most places don't take you seriously if you let them know you're from the band. It sounds more serious if you call as a booking agent or something(not like you're playing a role , just not telling them"I'm the guitarist for bla bla bla")

Does that make sense?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i understand what you're saying. the bar owner feels you're more professional if you're "contacting on behalf of the band ____" then if you call and say, "hey i play guitar for _______ and you should book us", right? i would agree with this, as when i call the bars, i try and be professional, quick and ready with information at hand (prices, set lists, contacts, references, etc..)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung...your naturally "good business sense" and understanding of the basic principles of business will pay off "in spades". You just have to learn how to apply your "good sense and understanding" to the ideosyncrasies of this particular type of business.

Now...*do I get into your first gig for free *in exchange for this advice/compliment?.....LOL This is a public/customer relations question...you have to sort out the best answer.

All the best, my friend.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't perform (I'm many years away from that), but I do know quite a few people who do. Based on what I heard, if you live in a small town, odds are that gigs won't be paying 1000$ for 2 nights...or even 500$.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I think it's important to scope out your market to learn what you can charge.

As you see above, different market will allow different $. 

I still can't believe Toronto isn't a better market, sux that bands will play so cheap.

We don't actively play 'out', we try to stick to our community center. For small parties we charge $450-500, large parties $750-1000. If we have to haul our gear out of the community, we'd charge at least $1000. But that's the Calgary market I guess. And, we're not trying to play every weekend, so we can turn down gigs without worrying about it.
Also, we've got 6 guys splitting the pie.

We use mainly group decision making, but our singer handles all negotiations, set lists, etc. Me, I'm happy to play, overjoyed that someone will pay me to have this much fun. I'd suck at negotiating.


----------

